# calfee tetra pro...love it



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

i just wanted to drop a thread about my calfee tetra pro that i got a few months ago....i've been riding it few times now (a century and some 40-60mile rides) and it is truly a great ride. 

my other road bike is a titanium merlin agilis and past road bikes include a 853 gunnar roadie and aluminum cannondale. the calfee climbs so well because it's light, but also feels stiffer in the bottom bracket than the merlin (no chain rub), and yet feels more comfortable than all of them with the small bumps in the road. 

gunnar roadie's geometry seemed slightly slower and thus more comfortable for long rides, but the calfee's is blazing sharp coming down canyon roads (ie. latigo canyon here in the mulholland mtns here in so. cal) this weekend.

maybe not as sexy as some of the newer carbon frames from trek/specialized or parlee, but i love it. those considering a carbon ride, definitely consider calfee. 

jksu


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I've had my Tetra since 2000 and it is still my favorite ride, but I've never owned a Ti bike. The Calfee is the one I choose for any ride over 40 miles. I had the head tube angle relaxed to 73.5 on mine. Are there many Calfees in S. Cal?


----------

